
Mercury News laying off about quarter of newsroom? - danielha
http://venturebeat.com/2007/06/01/mercury-news-laying-off-about-quarter-of-newsroom/
======
NickDouglas
People from both the Merc and the Chronicle talked to me about doing work for
them; I've heard both are laying off a good chunk of the staff. The
inevitability of this was one of the reasons I didn't pursue either. (I hope I
can do enough online video to make the same thing happen with TV networks.)

